# bear bait



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Finally have a bear coming to the bait-- hope he stays around for Sharon to fill her Tag-----not a great pic but hope to get more---------sb


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck to you and Sharon Skip !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Great the pic didn't show--Oh well wasn't that good anyhow sb


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

THANKS BONES---SHOULD BE FUN


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes good luck Skip I hope you both get lucky! A friends son is going on his first bear hunt in 2 weeks time, they have 3 shooters coming to their bait.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

What kinda bait do you have setup Skip?

I'll give you a tip that might help you draw a couple more critters into your bait station.

Get a couple of gallons of corn oil and pour it around your bait on the trees and rocks and old rotten stumps---even on the dirt and pine needles. I can't hardly find much smell when I open a bottle of corn oil, but those bears can smell it for miles and love it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck to Sharon on the bear hunt Skip. She has a great guide.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the tip CAT---I'll put it to use tomorrow-----I have out at the Bait site --Beaver carcass and lake trout heads to start--Than I went to corn mixed with lots of old strawberry jam--Molasses,apples--I dragged a gunny sack full of lake trout parts behind the 4x4 for a couple of miles finally got a bear to the bait-now I'll use some cheap dog food mixed with corn and the molasses-----Rainned heavey today and last night--so their getting Corn oil tomorrow----Thanks Cat I appricate the TIP---------sb----Going to have Sharon hunt this coming Sunday------Thanks Again


----------



## aroostookbasser (Nov 28, 2010)

Here' a twist on that from Maine...CAT.
Up here we use fryolator oil and a garden sprayer........covering a large area around the baitsite with it to scent their paws when they leave. But in and around the site we use sticky maple syrup from the grocers. (Just the cheap stuff..corn syrup and maple flavoring) Coats them thoroughly with a great food smell and can be smelled from way away.

I have one friend who swears by OLD ROY and fryolator oil for all his baits....

But I prefer day old bread and donuts sweatened with "Boarmaster" powder.


----------



## aroostookbasser (Nov 28, 2010)

THe picture is from one of my buds in Quebec......just last spring. Sweets and powder...works really well.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Man, that looks like one nice sized bear!


----------



## aroostookbasser (Nov 28, 2010)

About 350......Bourgoin got him about two days into the spring season.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey aroostookbasser---The use of the garden sprayer to scent their feed is a good idea. I think I'm gonna have to give that a try.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I just wanna know how you guys get good pics from your cameras. My bears like to rearrange them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I just wanna know how you guys get good pics from your cameras. My bears like to rearrange them.


 Remember we supply them with popcorn, maybe try that!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you have "bear boxes" on them ? How often do your cameras shoot a pic Chris ? If they shoot to often the bear prolly gets more curious.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of making a bait candle by pouring bacon grease around a wick???


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have heard that a molasas burn works well, another is anis oil, it smells like licources.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok. I am making some bacon grease candles right now. I will try and add a little to it or something.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Haven't started our hunt yet--its been way to hot---cold weather coming soon---Had Sharon shooting the 300 mag encore today-She did real well--Says she wants one-[Oh Boy]----Going to check the bait today and check the camara-------sb


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looking forward to a few photo's Skip!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I too am ready Skip.

I have a friend in North East Maine along the coast running a bunch of baits. The bear were hot and heavy till a week ago. They slowed down and well...stopped for the most part. Hound guys started running yesterday so that will slow things too.

We are going Saturday afternoon Sunday we will be hunting. Going to be using my .50 cal muzzle loader..I know, what about a back up shot. Well if you read about me in the papers I guess should have used my 30-06.

I have loaded up 9, five gallon buckets of sweets including pears, apples, molases, donnuts, bacon grease, anise, and some bread.

My friend feeds them Pepperment Paddies and candy...he tells me that is what works for him ? well he gets a few bear every year so why argue with success.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Well I too am ready Skip.
> 
> I have a friend in North East Maine along the coast running a bunch of baits. The bear were hot and heavy till a week ago. They slowed down and well...stopped for the most part. Hound guys started running yesterday so that will slow things too.
> 
> ...


Good luck Brian, I'm looking forward to hearing about how you get on!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Does nobody go out and Hunt bears anymore? Have to set out bait stations or is the bush so thick that its the only way to get one? Any pic's. I've seen the area around the station's usually look hunt table!! Anyways its not my cup of tea.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Rick..So how do you hunt bears ? I would enjoy being on a bit more level ground.

Knapper I know spots and stalks allong the shore line. If I could that would be my choice. I love to be on the move and stalking is awesome !

Calling is another way and I will be taking my call and giving it a try also !

Matt thank you ! We will be in high seats mostly.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Rick..So how do you hunt bears ? I would enjoy being on a bit more level ground.
> 
> Knapper I know spots and stalks allong the shore line. If I could that would be my choice. I love to be on the move and stalking is awesome !
> 
> ...


Usually go out and walk the area's that they hang around at, glassing slopes and slide area's, old clear cuts etc., looking for fresh sign, same way as for hunting anything else.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

What are slide area's ? Do you mean in the parks, in some peoples back yards, Play grounds ? Do they like water slides too ?

I like the idea of glassing...if I can find open areas I may just try that in the mornings as generally speaking we hunt baits in the afternoons.

Thanks Rick. Any other suggestions ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Keep us posted !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm with ya Rick---I still hunt bears the hunt'in way.. You know your show'in your age (not us'in all the walmart hunt'in gear to make you a better hunter.lol.)

Work the draws and slopes and find their sign. Put a good stalk on or still hunt a hot draw.

Thats the way our Granddaddys taught us to put a bear roast on the Sunday dinn'in table.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Draws...are you refering to what I call a ravine ? Hunting the top edge walking and glassing ?

I would love to put the stalk on a blackie. Just like deer hunting, I perfer to spot and stalk.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang Brian--- I don't even want to start talk'in about Holl'ers

Info--- a ravine is different than a draw.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll see your hollar and raise you a gulch.
Shall we talk of washes and arroyos then ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes I would say a ravine is like a wash , ravine's I would say are more in the mountain area's,as over time the continuous melt going down these area's make for some nasty steep sides, you drop anything over into a ravine you just leave it there.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Run them with hounds and tree them. Or, do like I do and go deer huntin and see nothing but bears, of which I have no interest in killing at all. 
And then have them destroy your tree stand.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh yes...I had one stand chewed on a bit, not too bad I know what did it









Ok...so were does a canyon fit in. All I know is we have Holl'ers in the state where there are hill, not mountains. They can run for some distance but eventually they end. Ravines are more like as Rick said, a wash where the sides are steep and it is caused from run off. Often leading into a Holler. Of course we have Valley's them are wide.

Ok..back to bears. Looks like I am going to miss out on this years hunt. Personal reason that involve my daughter. She is good, but keep her in your mind guys. Thanks.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Had a nice Summit climber stand at the base of a tree because I was coming back to the same tree the next morning and when I got there the next a.m. it was all but destroyed. All of the padding and fabric was destroyed. Just the webbing and metal frame left. I saw the culprit the day before. About a 130 pounder. If they see something they are gonna check it out and that usually means putting there teeth in it.

Your daughter is in our thoughts.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Oh yes...I had one stand chewed on a bit, not too bad I know what did it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your daughter Brian, I hope all is well. We'll keep her in our thoughts.

A canyon is a larger, deeper ravine, a ravine may be steep on one side only like a cliff but not a straight drop. Hey lets not forget gorge.... wider like a valley, sloping sides.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Looks like I am going to miss out on this years hunt. Personal reason that involve my daughter. She is good, but keep her in your mind guys. Thanks.


Your daughter and yourself are very much in our thought Brian.


----------



## aroostookbasser (Nov 28, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Do you have "bear boxes" on them ? How often do your cameras shoot a pic Chris ? If they shoot to often the bear prolly gets more curious.


Have to use 'em or the bruins will trash your rigging.

Google a bud of mine over at Roughneck Country Inc..........makes bear proof boxes at a reasonable rate.


----------



## WattsWild (Aug 2, 2011)

This is great information! Ol Roy and bacon grease, bread, and molasses and a few day old doughnuts for good measure.


----------



## aroostookbasser (Nov 28, 2010)

Anybody got bears moving...ours all went to sleep...out again in May!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's been so warm here, I'm sure that in our lower elevations we still have them roaming.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We still had some moving in Dec.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

One of the things i like to use is powdered juice crystals... Gatorade is what i use but i'm sure just about anything would work.... just shake it on the ground and it'll look roto tilled!!! i put it on popcorn too... nice and sweet they seem to like it!!!


----------



## aroostookbasser (Nov 28, 2010)

[sub]Bears are out and chewing up the bird feeders really good. Almost time to set up some cameras for a survey.[/sub]


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll look forward to seeing them AB.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Always had luck with pasteries, not to heavy to haul in and nothing is big enough for the bears to haul off and eat somewhere else.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Juice crystal's in my water jug, pastries in my pack, thats as close I've ever been to feeding a bear, we can't bait them, just go out and hunt for them.


----------



## dan300mag (Jan 22, 2018)

Here is how I trap my Bear's if you can bait for hunting this is the way. I don t hunt them but trap them

Start with feeding them about a month before with cow feed or corn (grain). Empty a 55 or is it 60 pound bag and let them go at it . Make sure they don t run out. Check it every couple day's to replenish with a 5 gal bucket. That will attract crows and with their yacking will make bear's curious and investigate. You need alot of corn for a starter to get them coming. After they are used to it you do the opposite . You need only bring about a 5 gal pail. The bears will know it is feeding time and will not want to miss the free lunch. They will even know when you go and leave ...that is when they will show up. You also spread old cooking oil from a restaurant all around the corn pile . When raccoons come in they will spread the sent all over . From there Bear's will pick up the sent and come to the feed having their paws full of cooking oil and leaving the area spreading more oil in the forest for other bears to follow the sent to the bait. In no time a bear trail will appear. I also spread a nearby tree with honey. If you can find Anissed oil that is a sure shot . It smells very much like liquorice. If not I like to take a small (sterno) burning gel container and put a small can on top of it .I then put some Honey and fill it with about 2 inches of water over it and let it burn. Let that sweet white smoke travel into the forest . All bears love honey. Once the container is empty watch not to burn yourself and make sure nothing catches fire. I usually take that can to cover the sterno and extinguish the fire with. I usually find a rock and do my honey burn on it. You can leave the burn can there for next time. Bears might even lick it. I guaranty you will have a very active site fast. My friend swears by a stink bomb . Usually leave rotting fish /meat in a 5 gal pail for a month or so. Tie it up high in a tree branch. Ton's of fun ...try not to barf or drop the pail on you or you will throw up for sure . Make small holes on the sides of the bucket with your knife to let the PERFUME out not on top as rain will go in. I don t really use the stink bomb but I like to go and see my friend install his as he almost pukes.

At hunting time you might want someone drive the vehicle away as the hunter stays there if you bait close to it. As bears might associate the vehicle leaving to come in .


----------



## dan300mag (Jan 22, 2018)

Forgot you can add molasse to your feed also at least for the first few times


----------



## dan300mag (Jan 22, 2018)

El Gato Loco said:


> I just wanna know how you guys get good pics from your cameras. My bears like to rearrange them. :doh:


I usually place my cams higher . Almost as far high as I can reach and angle them down (out of sight out of mind ) like they say . Alot of my friends had their cams chewed up and more. Another method you can place your cam on a piece of wood covered with nails tied up to the tree . Make sort of a base plate for you cam full of nails except were the cam will fit between them.The bear will get the point  if he gets to close or tries to munch it up. I had close calls some bears were so close to the cam you could only see part of it s big round ear . I got away with just 3 scratches on the cover . Since then I place them up high ...so far so good .


----------



## dan300mag (Jan 22, 2018)

WattsWild said:


> This is great information! Ol Roy and bacon grease, bread, and molasses and a few day old doughnuts for good measure.


Been there done that lol Ol'roy I like to call it Old Fart works but not the best. Corn / molasse beats it .

They seem to have to aquire the taste for it as for corn they already know and love the taste . Plus dog food price is more $$


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

dan300mag said:


> Been there done that lol Ol'roy I like to call it Old Fart works but not the best. Corn / molasse beats it .
> 
> They seem to have to aquire the taste for it as for corn they already know and love the taste . Plus dog food price is more $$


Ol roy is the way to go if you like squirrels .. the outfitter I worked for tried it one year and bears didnt really care for it , but the squirrels went nuts !! It attracted them in droves , scampering in and out caching it all thru the trees. and the nosie was enought o make a guy lose his mind .. Nope , get a beaver carcass and let it ripen and put it out in a mesh bear proof box and you are in the money .


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

C2C said:


> Ol roy is the way to go if you like squirrels .. the outfitter I worked for tried it one year and bears didnt really care for it , but the squirrels went nuts !! It attracted them in droves , scampering in and out caching it all thru the trees. and the nosie was enought o make a guy lose his mind .. Nope , get a beaver carcass and let it ripen and put it out in a mesh bear proof box and you are in the money .


 I know of a couple beaver carcasses I'd like to see ripened and put in a bear box. It would do them some good.


----------

